# Goat milk lotion recipes?



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

i was wondering if anyone had any goat milk recipes that they would like to share with me id love to make some lotion  Thanks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you go to the "Craft Cabin" section...there are a few recipes posted.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Is that all? Go to craft cabin? Is it an online sight? I'm sorry I know this is probably a really old post


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

It's a part of this sight its one of the tabs I believe


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

If your on the app go to the form tab and down to all things fun then crafty cabin


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh OK thanks. I will check.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

No problem good luck!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks. I found one but I am still searching. The ingredients tend to be so expensive.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Yea it is but if you use a lot of lotion it will be great!


----------

